# New Video - No Escape



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

March never fails to produce for us, and this video proves it, as we call in a weary dark female.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shot. What are you shooting?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job keeping it on the leash and closing the deal, men.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats.,another great vid.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice shot and a good looking rifle too!


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Nice shot. What are you shooting?


22-250 Remington


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work, good video


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Great footage!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Very cool! Good videography and great shot!


----------



## lettsy40sl (Mar 18, 2016)

What part of upstate you guys out of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettsy40sl (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats on the success

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice video once again guys. always like to see the hand calling


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum lettsy40sl.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

lettsy40sl said:


> What part of upstate you guys out of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We hunt all over NY, from as far south as Westchester County all the way up to St Lawrence County.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for watching everyone

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

